# YOUNG HOGG PUMPS & DUMPS VOL. 1-30 "NOW ON DVD"



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

I have other volumes in stock​


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

how much


----------



## MrBowtie (Apr 22, 2010)

Price? Pay Pal Info?


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:
maybe this will help bring back the days of clean cars


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh yeah!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

How about the old out of towners?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I know u knowww


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

do you accept EBT by any chance ?


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT FOR YOUNG HOGG THESE ARE REAL LOWRIDER VIDEOS TRUE RIDING STREET CRUISING ACTION CLEAN RIDES CLEAN STREET HOPPERS NOT GARBAGE OVER EXTREME CIRCUS HOPPERS


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

alex75 said:


> :thumbsup:
> maybe this will help bring back the days of clean cars


 I hope so too cause garbage circus hoppers arent cutting it they are Crysis and make lowriding look bad these new lowrider video makers need to step up there game and only allow clean rides in there videos


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

UCETAH said:


> FOR SALE! YOUNG HOGG PUMPS & DUMPS VOL. 1-30 "NOW ON DVD" paypal, quickpay, zashpay ready!! call or text anytime (801)309-4600 Vic at (801) Wheels! check out my other pages on facebook, pinterest & twitter.. https://www.facebook.com/801Wheels http://pinterest.com/801wheels/pins/ https://twitter.com/801Wheels


 I have a questions is 1-30 all the volumes? or are there more cause I'm interested in buying the whole collection just wanted to know


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

UCETAH said:


> this is a outta towners when he came to SAN JOSE 381_10200093085353515_2059651759_n.jpg


 I most definitely want that video I was at that car show and that my area were I grow up and thats my high school were I went too and graduated from there that was a badass show is another one I dont know if its the same volume or a different one but he was in san jose and my dancer that I sold was in there I kick myself for selling it


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

downloaded all these last night


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> downloaded all these last night


thanx for sending me the link. I downloaded them as well. And I passed the link on to the homiez  TTT for BOSS HOGG


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

I want to buy one how much to tex


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

How far do you go back with the cali swangin dvds?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

vol. 6


TAYLORMADE said:


> How far do you go back with the cali swangin dvds?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

How much are the hogg dvds?


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

(801)WHEELS said:


> $5 each + shipping


Vol 20-30 shipped to 62702? The quality on these are good right??


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

UCETAH said:


> footage is from the late 90's early 00's. $13 shipping. need to check if I have 20-30


Alright let me know what you got. Thanks


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

TCS,that's for 10 DVD's in a flat-rate medium box,not a single. $12.60 or so for the 10. Just thought i'd clarify what he was quoting.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Lowrider19 said:


> TCS,that's for 10 DVD's in a flat-rate medium box,not a single. $12.60 or so for the 10. Just thought i'd clarify what he was quoting.


simon thanks for getting it straight holmes


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

UCETAH said:


> footage is from the late 90's early 00's. $13 shipping. need to check if I have 20-30


So what do you have left??


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

(801)WHEELS said:


> pumps & dumps
> 
> 20,21,23,25,26,27,28,


How do u want the funds? I'll take them. Thanks


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Up on3 said:


> How do u want the funds? I'll take them. Thanks


paypal text me 801-309-4600 for faster reply


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

outta towners

2,3,8,9,11,12,14,16,17,18


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

pumps & dumps 

20,21,23,25,26,27,28,


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

pumps & dumps 

16


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

pumps & dumps

1-5


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

pumps & dumps

31,32,34,35,37,39,40,41,42,43


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

What's the paypal address I'll take a few..


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

text me 801-309-4600 for faster reply


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

also have some truucha


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

hey Uce, do you have the Young Hogg DVD that has the cadillac three wheeling and crashing into the malibu?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

DeeLoc said:


> hey Uce, do you have the Young Hogg DVD that has the cadillac three wheeling and crashing into the malibu?


Sup UCE! what vol # ?


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

Which 1s are left homie?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

(801)WHEELS said:


> Sup UCE! what vol # ?


i dunno, I know it had footage of phoenix in it....I had it on VHS back in the day....


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

This is what I have left of Pumps & Dumps 30,31,32,35,36,38,40,42


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

This is what I have in outta towners 2,3,5,8,9,10,11,12,14,15,16


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

shit its pumps and dumps vol 19


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

(801)WHEELS said:


> This is what I have left of Pumps & Dumps 30,31,32,35,36,38,40,42


I'll take these.. send me your paypal address. $53 shipped


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

text 801-309-4600 for faster reply


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

(801)WHEELS said:


> text 801-309-4600 for faster reply


Money sent.


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Up on3 said:


> Money sent.


shipped


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

(801)WHEELS said:


> shipped


Got them today. Thanks homie


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

I also have Big Fish, Sed Tv, & Truucha DVD's for sale all for $10 each + shipping


----------



## Mr Motor City (Dec 3, 2013)

:wave:


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

Mr Motor City said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

ANY MORE?


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

all dvds sold


----------

